# 'Model '71 hub / wheel assy.



## Sven (Aug 27, 2019)

WELCOME PROFESSORS AND MASTERS OF SCHWINNOLOGY

I am dismantling my recent  purchase, a 1964 Varsity, which has turned out to be some what of a Frankenbike.
Rear wheel not a Sprint hub, but a 
Model '71 ; Made in Japan




This a rim that looks maybe a schwinn knock off


My question is..
Was this wheel assigned to any bikes
 or is this an aftermarket item?
Attached was this freewheel, which does really mean anything,  just throwig it out there


Thanks for your time and cooperation.  
More items to follow.


----------



## juvela (Aug 27, 2019)

-----

You would receive the most thorough answer on this question from our @Metacortex.

-----


----------



## Metacortex (Aug 31, 2019)

Looks like a wheel from a '72 Suburban.


----------

